# New Smiley Xtra extension



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2005)

For those of you who use Firefox and the Smiley Xtra extension, there is a new version out (version 4):

http://www.smileyxtra.co.uk/index.php


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_



Oh...that's good!!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Okay, I HAVE to hijack that one for my board


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't get it to download...


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2005)

Try this:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2005)




----------

